
Show HN: Search for monuments and share photos - innernette
https://maps.wikilovesmonuments.org/
======
joneil
This is an interesting way to encourage people to contribute to Wikipedia. The
"get out and explore your city" motivation reminds me of Pokemon Go... but
this time you're sharing what you find with the world via Wikipedia.

In my immediate area (Williamstown - a suburb of Melbourne) the only monuments
listed are train stations, but once you get into the city it looks more
interesting.

One suggestion - add a big tagline at the top of the page. If I scroll down
and read the text I understand what is going on, but it would be great to make
it obvious right up front. "Explore monuments in your city and share your
photos on Wikipedia".

[edit] it's not very usable on my phone - I can use a map but when I click an
icon it opens a list that is off to the right of the screen, and I can't
scroll to it. A mobile first interface would be ideal for getting me to go out
and participate. A big "monuments near me" button that opens the map to my
current location, and then the ability to take a photo from my camera. Should
be a pretty easy fix/feature that would make this way more spontaneous and fun
to use when on a phone.

~~~
yarl
Hi joneil, author of maps.wikilovesmonuments.org here.

> I can use a map but when I click an icon it opens a list that is off to the
> right of the screen, and I can't scroll to it

If you are referring to map on mobile, you can tap or swipe left on the part
of remaining list to see the full list on the screen
([https://imgur.com/a/NhPyJ](https://imgur.com/a/NhPyJ)). I will add more
intuitive switcher.

> A big "monuments near me" button that opens the map to my current location

Sure, definitely doable. Thanks for the feedback!

------
lozzo
I applaude you. This is a pretty impressive work. I could not find an 'about'
link to explain to me how you guys put this together.

